# My new pupper! a preview



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Just a totally CUTE and pudgy ball of fluff. I know you are counting the days til shes home.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

She's gorgeous! Have you picked a name yet?


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

She's gorgeous!.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

:--big_grin:

And look she is already trained to sit on your couch!
She is cute...


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Gorgeous little pup!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh wow, they are both so cute!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

She is adorable!! They are all adorable but your pupper is adorableR


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh what a fluff ball! She is adorable! Do you have a name yet?


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

She's very cute! Can't wait to see her grow up here with us.


----------



## Aditya (Oct 25, 2009)

thanks everyone!
her registered name is Yashban's Admiration Guaranteed, we've have decided to name her Tilottama
click on the name for its explanation. Since its a long name it will be shortened to Tilo or Tiloh


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

What a great name! Tilo is beautiful! Can not wait to see more pics when you get her home with you!


----------



## RSHANNING (Nov 14, 2008)

What a little cutie


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Completely adorable!!!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You got the cute one. :


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

What a cute little fluffball. How exciting!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

what a little cutie-pie bet you just cant wait to bring her home


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

So beautiful


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

She looks so happy!!! I can just smell the puppy breath from here


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh, so cute!! Congratulations.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Cute! Cute! Cute! Puppy breath!


----------



## MelandEl (May 16, 2009)

ooo i just want to squish her!!!


----------



## Kevin21 (Mar 11, 2009)

quite possibly the cutest little fluff ball ever!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is just adorable. I love the lighter color on her face. That smile is just so sweet. I bet you are going to have so much fun together.


----------



## Aditya (Oct 25, 2009)

thanks again everyone


----------



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

Incredibly adorable!


----------



## Aditya (Oct 25, 2009)

shes finally home!!  
at the hotel (night before i got her home)






















































at home





































the husky pup belongs to my friend, shes staying at my place while some his house is being renovated. the two of them are having a ball!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

She is so cute. I am sure you are so happy to have her home now.


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

What a smiley face!! She really is adorable!


----------



## Olddog (Mar 24, 2009)

Cute. Good to have a friend right from the start.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

She's adorable! How heavy is she?


----------



## ace (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh my gosh!! They are sooooo cute!!!


----------

